# How many of you have been in combat?



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

During your military time, How many of you have been in combat. rules of engagement or not? :sad:


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

They wouldn't let me join in 1968 - I even appealed the decision three times. All I got was change of status from 4-F to 1-Y.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

To many where is this going. You always have rules of engagement . They are often in flux . And they can very with in area of operation.
The can be verbal,written or inferred. In most cases they are written.


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

Actually I have twice. Why would that really matter? You're no less of a soldier or marine or sailor or airman because you were not assigned to an active combat environment.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

I have a buddy, Semper Fi is tattooed all up and down his arm in bold. His lead in while we hung out was how he was a Marine, he would use it one every girl he met. The fun stuff began when we would start talking about his duty with the woman of the night.... "I COUNTED SHIT DAMMIT" would always come out in the end. 

The truth remained and he knew we knew it, he served and he was there and we loved him for it. It was still fun to give him shit, it's what we do.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

You are asking a question that you should know is one tic below the million dollar question. The "answer" is one offered when ready, not when asked.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

LOL Well what do you mean total engagements of significant intensity or ow hey I heard about a gunshot once deployments?


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I've been married to the same woman for thirty years does that count?


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

I got the clap in the Phillippines


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

PaulS said:


> They wouldn't let me join in 1968 - I even appealed the decision three times. All I got was change of status from 4-F to 1-Y.


Same here. Trashed my leg/knee when I was 16-17 and when I went to join, the injury was too fresh. Now it's healed somewhat, but now my back is trashed.

I was in ROTC for high school, and would loved to have served.

Thank you to all that served


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Scotty12 said:


> I got the clap in the Phillippines


I used a condum..lol


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I work with kids aging from 6 months old to 12 years...does that count for anything?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> I work with kids aging from 6 months old to 12 years...does that count for anything?


 It should


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

4F here too.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I got shot at when I stumbled into a marijuana garden many years ago. I don't remember the rules of engagement at the time.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Before I can answer, I must check with the DOD to see if that has been declassified! Dialing phone now : 1 ringy dingy, 2 ringy dingy, 3 ringy dingy...... dang it, the number has been disconnected or no longer in service!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Go2ndAmend said:


> I got shot at when I stumbled into a marijuana garden many years ago. I don't remember the rules of engagement at the time.


 Well I have seen a fair share of rules of engagement. One thing they all had in common. Just worded a bit differently went like this.
When fired on and the source of that fire can be accurately determined, You have the right and responsibility to return fire at a level appropriate to the threat.
Translated just because some shots were fired you can't just shoot everything. You need to Positively ID your targets.
If fired on by a person with a rifle you can not use CAS to level a city block.


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

For my brief time in combat I wasn't exactly a John Wayne. Wait a minute. I had an 870 in one hand and an M60 machinegun in the other. I had an M79 up my butt and was ready for action. Killed several men in combat just by looking at them. Also had an Asian woman in a bikini following me all the time. Beat that. lol


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

... was the reason for this thread ever explained?


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Well I have seen a fair share of rules of engagement. One thing they all had in common. Just worded a bit differently went like this.
> When fired on and the source of that fire can be accurately determined, You have the right and responsibility to return fire at a level appropriate to the threat.
> Translated just because some shots were fired you can't just shoot everything. You need to Positively ID your targets.
> If fired on by a person with a rifle you can not use CAS to level a city block.


Lol depends on your definition of appropriate.


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

Anyone's combat experience would probably not be discussed in a public forum. I don't want to talk about mine.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Never got the chance to serve, 3 pre induction physicals from 1966 to 1968. 1A - defective vision, what ever the hell that means. during this same time frame I was on a trap team and averaged 23/25 even shot 25/25 in the rain without my glasses, but bad vision, go figure!

But I agree, what is the point of this post, does he want to hear gory stories or what!


----------



## Riot (Feb 1, 2014)

I was married once does that count?


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Go Fish


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I hurt somebody's feelings once...


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

I personally have been shot and stabbed on more than one occassion... 
I think those with much more piss and vinegar in their blood than myself would agree that this topic is kinda pointless, 
been good men, skilled and intelligent men had their shit handed to them by unfortunate circumstances.

The only fight that ever matters is the one right now.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Inor said:


> I hurt somebody's feelings once...


You Fiend!


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

hmmm I got shot at while flying over a pot field in a helicopter in CA once. 
As for everything else well i prefer to keep my war stories fresh so when I am old and sitting in the old Soldier's home the guys around me have not heard them before.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

retired guard said:


> I've been married to the same woman for thirty years does that count?


if it does does my 44 years with several count a multiple combat tours. Or just multiple hostile forces (only kidding honey)


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I combat with kidney stones alot.


----------

